# Getting older and wilder



## Deleted member 4850 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi everybody

I was so thrilled to find this forum..its full of really lively news and info.

We're between motorhomes right now but using my 4x4 MPV plus awning as a camping car for the winter, then hope to find the right wilding buggy in 2009. (We're even debating becoming year-rounders in a really big unit when we retire in the not-very-distant-future...but I think I'd miss my garden too much!)

Look forward to getting to know y'all!


----------



## jimmnlizz (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi Bodgerndog, welcome aboard!  We wild at all times of the year and, as you can see, our van ain't all that big!  (Two adults and two small dogs.  ) We are busy trying to plan and save (retired  ) for a six week trip, next year, round the coast of Ireland.    JIM!!


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Nov 22, 2008)

*welcome*

Bodgerndog

welcome to the site, lets hear from you about your trips and any fun
episodes.

weez
Tony


----------



## Belgian (Nov 22, 2008)

*welcome*

Welcome Bodgerndog (and others that I missed to welcome)
If you got tired of Britain you're allways welcome on this side of the ditch 
Meanwhile enjoy this most friendly and informative site and don't hesitate posting your findings and  info too


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 23, 2008)

a warm welcome from me too hope you enjoy the site


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thank you all for such a warm welcome!


----------



## undersiege (Nov 23, 2008)

bodgerndog said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> ...but I think I'd miss my garden too much!)



Boris Johnson says we should all have roof gardens to reduce our carbon footprint.  With a big rig, you could plant such a garden and use it for putting practice too.


----------



## undersiege (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm assuming he took it inside before driving??


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (Nov 23, 2008)

***** said:


> I used to know a guy that had a window box in his Scania tractor unit
> Honest



That is so cool. Narrowboaters seem to grow lots of stuff on the roof but then I spose they dont have to worry about weight bearing as much? Wouldnt want the geraniums joining you in bed!


----------



## undersiege (Nov 23, 2008)

Ah ha, so what do you have against Geraniums exactly?


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (Nov 24, 2008)

Sharing the bed with a jack russell is bad enough...fruit and flowers too? Nah!


----------



## Marc008 (Nov 24, 2008)

It would be ok if you had a Hymer - apparently you can land a helicopter on the roof of those


----------



## wildsee (Nov 24, 2008)

Pushing up geraniums means some thing else then?


----------

